# Are you a stick in the mud?



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

We've just returned from a rainy time in northern and central France in our 8 tonne RV. As most of the sites over there are grass we were quietly having kittens on occasions as we expected to get stuck whenever we were moving off the patch allocated to us. What was particularly worrying was to witness some of the furrows and skid marks on the grass where others had had some fun.

Having said all that we had no problem whatsoever, and seem to have been fretting about nothing! Perhaps it was because our bus has double wheels at the rear and effectively spreads the load, who knows.

So my question to drivers of bigguns is, 'Have you ever been stuck in the mud and had difficulty getting away?' Any comments and experiences would be very helpful.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Damann



> Perhaps it was because our bus has double wheels at the rear


I think they very much help. I am surprised your cracking RV is only 8tonnes.

We got stuck once on purpose so that Zaskar had an excuse to use the tractor :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I drive a RV and once had to park in a very wet field at a motocross meeting and the only way out was accross a very wet low area, they had a tractor ready but did'nt need it I just went for it and came out the other side much to my surprise,
I think the double wheels and auto trans help

Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DaMann said:


> We've just returned from a rainy time in northern and central France in our 8 tonne RV.


How did you find driving it? Did you go through any peages? That usually focusses the mind (or some other more southerly part of your anatomy....)

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DaMann said:


> Having said all that we had no problem whatsoever, and seem to have been fretting about nothing! Perhaps it was because our bus has double wheels at the rear and effectively spreads the load


More than likely, and also because you took the trouble to pass your LGV test, which undoubtedly has made you into a skilful and aware driver. 

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Damann I carry a set of snow chains, never had to use them yet, and hope I never will, but gives me a little peace of mind.

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Damann
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it was because our bus has double wheels at the rear
> ...


Good fun that wasn't it Stew!? :lol: Big boys toys, blah, blah, blah :lol:

Only ever had ours stuck once and to be honest it was my own fault for not checking properly. I'd checked the pitch where I wanted to end up, what I didn't do (stupidly) was check the ground on the way to it! Duhhhhhhh     
Luckily, the hydraulic jacks proved thier worth and I was able to slip some levelling boards under the wheels.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

> How did you find driving it? Did you go through any peages? That usually focusses the mind (or some other more southerly part of your anatomy....)


Driving was great, especially as some clod had put my steering wheel on the left had side.  
The Peages were a snip once I had the hang of using a Rizla as a clearence guage. 8O


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I managed to get our old RV stuck in a muddy field. We were towing our Jeep behind it on a towing frame so in a flash of inspiration 8O (or was it desperation :lol: !!) I shoved the jeep into 4 WD and pushed the RV (with my chum driving the RV!!!) using the towing frame out of the mud and onto the road. :wink:  

Im sure theres a lot of reasons why I shouldnt have done it but it worked a treat with no damage to either vehicle and a round of applause from onlookers 8) (I thank you very much!!!)

Ive heard of other people using their toads to push broken down RVs off the road so other traffic could get passed as well.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Daz,
might just have a problem there with the Rambler / smart car combo 8O


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cant see why 8O Just get the smart modified for 4WD and chuck a big set on knobbly tyres on it and a 6ltr engine :lol: .

:roll: No imagination some people!!!! :lol:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

In more than seven years full timing and travelling in an RV we have never been stuck. We have , however seen loads and loads and loads and loads of European motorhomes and campervans stuck in mud and sand. The only reason I can suggest is that you can take a smaller European van ANYWHERE !!!!!!!! but you can't take an RV.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

dazzer lol


----------

